# My strawberry SP



## Charlietuna (Mar 12, 2012)

I've lost count on how many batches i've made since starting this hobby last october, somewhere close to 10. 

I just back sweetened a batch using 5 cans of strawberry breeze frozen concentrate & a couple cups of sugar. Final sg was around 1.020. 

This is hands down my best batch yet. I'm a dry wine drinker, but this hobbie has taught me some of the need for a sweet wine / beverage.

This Strawberry Breeze SP is great!!. (for a sweet wine) Lol..

Just wanted to share, 

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Charlietuna (Mar 12, 2012)

I also noticed Wal-Mart had 32 gallon trash cans on sale for $12. I may try to make a 25 gallon batch soon! I've collected more than enough 5-6 gallon carboys over the last year.

Brian


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Mar 12, 2012)

Brian, I've started making it in 32 gallon batches too. Too many eager drinkers to stay in supply otherwise. I use rubbermaid cans as a primary and the 17 gallon demijohns as the secondaries.

Who makes the strawberry breeze concentrate?


----------



## Charlietuna (Mar 12, 2012)

I was looking at the demijohns the other day, they were fairly inexpensive. But, for now, I have enough carboys to suffice. I hope to try out the larger primary soon. When I do, I'll post pics. That $12 trash can really caught my eye. Lol. 

The strawberry breeze concentrate is Welches. I picked it up at the local Kroger. 


Thanks. Brian


----------



## MurphyTexas (Mar 13, 2012)

The 20 gallon rubbermaid Brute plastic can is NSF-2 food grade. Some people worry that the inexpensive plastic trash cans will give off bad chemicals into the wine.


----------



## ksue (Mar 15, 2012)

We are experimenting with new flavors of skeeter pee. We have a blueberry skeeter pee going now that was made with the slurry for our blueberry wine (fresh fruit). I really like the sounds of your strawberry breeze though.


----------



## Sammyk (Mar 15, 2012)

I did try the Bacardi Strawberry Daiquiri frozen mix or is that what you used?


----------

